# Buying new or used tools



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

For those that have the tools, Which tool do you think would be the most important to buy new if they can afford it. And which would be the safer to buy used.

For example, for me to buy a old bazooka would be no big deal to me, With in a few minutes of examining one, I could judge weather it was junk or not. And if I was wrong, I could still probably get it in proper working order. But for a newbie to buy a used one ???????

Or would boxes be better to buy new or used, or the angle heads, maybe the roller, or the pump ????????


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Im the same as you now, I could look at most tools and see whats up, Tricky question but i would say dont buy second hand angleheads, They are the hardest tool to set up, Boxes are simple, A pump should just be a seal or so, Rollers easy fixed with a kit but the angleheads, Well they can be a . I would be careful of a braked handle as well, When looking for second hand tools i would be careful of anything dirty and old, Look for as new or used once etc, People buy, try, give up, and sell, Try and hunt out those for a start, Or get the tool drs repair manual from all wall first, study that, Then go a tool huntin, If somethings up you will be able to figure it out and spot what parts are needed.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

I would say Bazooka, although now I've got the tools I would have to say new for everything coz they are just plain worth it.


----------



## muttbucket (Jul 10, 2011)

OK say you can get the tools at a 50% discount compared to internet pricing.
Bazooka would still be 500 at least.
Boxes at least a hunert or two
I'd grab a pump for 50 or less.
I'd grab a roller or leak free spotters for sub 50
I'd then take the savings and apply them toward a new tube,
and new boxes and anglehead.
I wouldn't touch a used anglehead unless it was like 20 bucks.
Boxes-
well you can run any box-
whether it's easy or looks good is another question.
In my opinion,
you are making a potential problem by buying used.
A new set is only 2500 fr everything, NO?
So I know 1500 is a lot to all of us,
but it is your business-
other independents have to invest 100's of K's to be in the running-
And now we're at the heart of it/
Make yourself a step above by having bitchin tools
I just got some aluminum outriggers-now I can reach 21' with a one man aluminum accordion type rolling scaffold
Can't wait to show off to OSHA
Think they'll gig me?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

muttbucket said:


> OK say you can get the tools at a 50% discount compared to internet pricing.
> Bazooka would still be 500 at least.
> Boxes at least a hunert or two
> I'd grab a pump for 50 or less.
> ...


$2,500 for a complete tool set

I paid about $2,500 just for my TT bazooka about ten years ago

Are there any Americans who want to be buddies with this poor little Canuck. If you do, this is my wish list of tools to bring with you if you visit.

A 3" TT or Columbia angle head

A Drywall master pump

A new compound tube

Fat boy Columbia 10" box

8 foot box handle, or longer

3.5 BTE wiper or can-am

Advanced bead applicator head

One of those twisting box handles

Hell, I'll even try one of those power sanding things

You will get to drink some good Canadian beer too, eh'


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> $2,500 for a complete tool set
> 
> I paid about $2,500 just for my TT bazooka about ten years ago
> 
> ...


Dude, Do you have ANY tools?? Thats quite a list. :blink:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Dude, Do you have ANY tools?? Thats quite a list. :blink:


It's my wish list :yes:

Oh, and your right, the angle heads would be the more important thing to get new. Then I would say the bazooka........... or maybe


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Thats a nice wish list :yes:

Tapepros Beadheads good, Definatly get one of those PC sander thingys, The twister handles cool, A 3inch anglehead ay, Measure it first to be sure its 3 , or maybe a 3.5 is close to 3 :whistling2:

I dont have a wishlist now , Just out of interest, Those fatboys, Just how much more mud do they hold compared to a standard box?? The blueline/tapepros are higher capacity so are they the same volume as fatboys???


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

we have had a tt small anglehead for over 10 yrs with no adjustments EVER. Sometimes if can find an older tool that works and can get parts for still ,may be a wiser choice. I dont use bazooka but I know they are a constant on maintenance so wouldnt go used on it. Boxes can usually be tuned up rather inexpensive. We just bought a new 10" Blueline,havnt picked up yet but will be using next week....cant wait


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Ive been wondering what those bluelines are like, The wheels are on the inside which makes me wonder if you double run a seam do the wheels upset the edge mud?? I guess if its left for a few minutes it wouldnt, Let me know how it goes chris :thumbsup:

I have the 3 nailspotter that has inside wheels and its a really nice spotter, Goes very well.

One difference that i noticed when i had my goldblatts and changed to the TT easy cleans was the distance between the wheels and the blade, The TT is a wider flatter box than the shorter goldblatt which i thought was a great idea as the tt has better leverage being wider hence better blade pressure, It would be interesting to know this distance between the blade and wheels of all boxes, I havent seen many so i cant compare but from the pictures they all seem quite a standard width with the easy cleans and power assists being the wider flatter boxes, If all wall or walltools could give us a few measurements that would good, Whats blueline, columbias, TT, DM etc?? I would guess a standard size box runs better than a goldblatt anyway.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Thats a tough question to answer. I bought a used corner box, pole,3" anglehead,and blueline pump. I bought em used cause i couldn't afford to buy em new. They made me enough money to start buying new tools. Even though the anglehead was lousy and I had to side-swipe the corner edges cause i was running the same head twice, it was still WAY faster than hand running em. Faster means more money.

If you can swing it,,, always buy new,,,, if can't afford new, buy used and they will get you the money to replace em with new ones. 

As far as bazookas go, I'm with 2buck here,,, IF you know what your looking at you can get a good deal on a used one. That also pre-supposes that you can figure out a problem and fix it yourself. Course, if your just starting out and don't know diddly about em, you can do like i did,,, pay 500 for a used one,struggled with it and after i spent another 450 on parts, i had (after like 6 mths) a decent tube. So did i save anything by buying a used one???? Nope, cause i didn't know what they did, or what was wrong with it, or how to fix it. I did how ever get a crash course on learning how to fix em, so I got educated, but i really didn't save any money.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

cazna said:


> Ive been wondering what those bluelines are like, The wheels are on the inside which makes me wonder if you double run a seam do the wheels upset the edge mud?? I guess if its left for a few minutes it wouldnt, Let me know how it goes chris :thumbsup:
> 
> I have the 3 nailspotter that has inside wheels and its a really nice spotter, Goes very well.
> 
> .


double running not a problem with wheels. They are just enuff outside mud edge...clean wheels unless u have a brainfart or lack of finger strength while pullin off a butt (that sounds weird) We have northstars and premier boxes also. As of right now I use the 8 Blueline 1rst, 10 Northstar 2nd . My partner uses bluline all the time,while I still use northstar on 2nd coat cause blueline gettin tired,he dont like wheels on nstar. I dont like the wheels either but feel I should use to get $ out of them. I do like the edge better,face gets messier faster also...lets just say the nstar set is becoming a good backup set real soon..along with the antique premiers. Have used almost every box out there and BlueLine is my favorite.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

chris said:


> Have used almost every box out there and BlueLine is my favorite.


Cheers for that, They are not mentioned much, They are expensive here, Interesting that they are the only fixed axle box, The rest are pivot axle. The DMs seem to be the best value box on the market.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

chris said:


> double running not a problem with wheels. They are just enuff outside mud edge...clean wheels unless u have a brainfart or lack of finger strength while pullin off a butt (that sounds weird) We have northstars and premier boxes also. As of right now I use the 8 Blueline 1rst, 10 Northstar 2nd . My partner uses bluline all the time,while I still use northstar on 2nd coat cause blueline gettin tired,he dont like wheels on nstar. I dont like the wheels either but feel I should use to get $ out of them. I do like the edge better,face gets messier faster also...lets just say the nstar set is becoming a good backup set real soon..along with the antique premiers. Have used almost every box out there and BlueLine is my favorite.


Have you tried the Columbia fatboy

I started with concord, so moving up to North stars was a big treat to me, finish wise.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Have you tried the Columbia fatboy
> 
> I started with concord, so moving up to North stars was a big treat to me, finish wise.


c. fat boy no I have not tried,we have a columbia anglebox and pole (if you have seen you know what I mean)bent handel...dont like.. Straight poles:yes: always have used premier and blueline and got use to the wheel setup. The nstars wheels are tuff gettin used to. Great box on wide open runs but when cutouts are everywhere...


----------

